#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果你有天发现自己与獸或獸人毫無關聯、全部都是幻想，你的信仰会如何改变？

## 狼王白牙

這問題我從另一個龍論壇轉來的，只是把　龍　改成　　獸及獸人

底下附上自己的回答

*假如有天经由某种方式，你得知獸人不存在/自己没有獸魂/没有守护獸，而且这讯息是100％正确的，会不会心理大受打击？会从此放弃獸信仰，还是否认事实，继续相信自己？*

----------


## 狼王白牙

在該論壇回答如下：

*老实说我没想到有龙第一个提出这个问题。。。

这著问题是一个有问题的假设。
因为几千年来，没有人可以证明看不到，摸不到的灵魂不存在。
也没有人可以证明鬼神不存在。
即使遇上了无神论者，仍然有许多诡辩的方式。。。。

但即使人在死后是虚无的，人类的诞生是个偶然，
地球及万物不是为了人类而产生的。以上的话是百分百是事实。
但，不信这些话者实在太多了。他们宁愿相信内心的各种教导，感觉。

所以电视剧常说真相只有一个，实际上，有几个人，就有几个真相。
所谓的真相只是一种化学物质，多巴鮟，肾上腺素，电子离子传递。

所以要说服我，必须通过自己的检验，但这个问题是通不过检验的。
因为龙是名词。灵魂是名词。人类是名词。
只要是名词就可以因时因地产生变体。（就像德语与俄语可以有各种变体）

他可以在不信者中不存在，也可以在相信者中存在。
我心理不但没有打击，也没有放弃。

当我理性时，你只是提出一种假说罢了
当我不高兴时，等我自己证明了再说吧，
当我是狂热者时，等著我用愤怒火焰把大家烧成灰，届时亲爱的异教徒你说了啥？
真理是经得起火焰的考验的 ：３ 而你没通过考验。。。*

----------


## 翠龍

*這個問題就好像:魔法不是真的，你會失望嗎?*
如果這是真的，那就不叫魔法/獸人了，正是因為不存在/那無法確定的，才會有心靈可以投宿的容器在正因如此.才會有獸迷(藝術方面除外)
註:我信的比較深嗎?所以會說的有點....你知道的.看看就好
畢竟獸人在不少題材中，往往代表正義的一方，也與動物的特殊能力結合，擁有過人的能力，及那異於常人的外表
像人，卻不像人，既正常又正義，就像神.正面.莊嚴...
因為過往的我生活..常被人..，不是很喜歡"人"，當接觸到獸人，便成了獸迷，就像人.感覺又親切.安和.有些又可愛XD看這圖片.就像家人一樣，而且不像神...有點誇大或像某些...有一些有點過頭的儀式習俗，當然就成了我的最愛(將藝術的原因除外)
當有人問我:你看這些?.....我就會回答:你喜歡漫威英雄為光明而戰嗎?所以對阿-.-哪有甚麼奇怪
畢竟誰說他們一定就要是個體?我們也可以是獸人的後裔阿.遵守獸人的原則/體驗獸人的習性www阿就算沒有那外表，隨著技術進步.要裝扮出來，也不會難，真正的難.是你是否願意加入他們?而不是"把他們當洩氣用的".如果連嘗試也不願意.或看到這標題而失望，只能說你的"獸"心.還太小..
題外話:如果你真心喜歡一個事物，你會對它做出摧毀他/損壞其形象的行為嗎?這樣不就不叫"喜歡"了==這是討厭吧...
因此對上述的行為.我自然會感到相當反感，但也...當然了.適當就好.做過頭就不好了XD別對月.敖到喉嚨發炎XD
畢竟這確實不存在...不會有人到現在還覺得自己...真的可以噴出滅世火焰吧www
-
引用一句名話(暗喻.別告訴我你看不出來-.-)
*英雄不是擁有過人的能力，才叫做英雄，是因為願意貢獻，做出一般人無法做出的選擇，才被叫做英雄*
如果你真的看不懂...就把英雄換成獸人
-
最後!作為獸人!我一定要喊!!瓦甘達forever~區區一句話.休想打敗我的信念XDDD

----------


## 雷貝

這個問題可以簡化成：你一直以來相信的事物是不存在的，而你會什麼樣的想法。

把這個問題的關鍵詞隨意替換，就可以發現其實這是大家一直以來在討論的問題，假如上帝、神明、輪迴不存在，那我們究竟活著是為了什麼？

為了看著自己逐漸老去、與親人別離、傷心、絕望，然後死去？

為了回答這個問題，我稍微看了一下存在主義與虛無主義的介紹，希望我能清楚表達自己要說的。

================================================================

世界本身沒有意義，只有我們賦予它的意義，這無意義性還涵蓋著世界的是非不分與不公平。即好人不會因為做好事而有好報，壞人不會因為做壞事而有壞報，更何況好人好事與壞人壞事是我們人類自己定義的。

在這個殘酷且充滿不可抗力的世界之中，要我去相信我現在所做的一切都是場考驗，其實有股力量正在暗中守護我，我下輩子能因此成為更理想型態的自己.......老實說，雖然不切實際，但挺令人心動的，但假如是假的，也沒有什麼大不了。

畢竟對我來說，獸與其說是一種信仰，不如說是一種存在精神與方式，就算我所信仰的他或牠或祂不存在，我也能以這個精神活下去。

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個問題回去又想了一下，
大家從嬰兒一直到成年一定經歷過『幻滅』的階段，
所以倒不是什麼大問題。

舉例來說，自己小時候曾經相信多拉ａ夢裡的道具是真的，
例如有個道具叫做『手工藝本』，
只要把紙做好黏起來就可當真的物品使用，
然後就吵著說窩也要這個，如果漫畫是假的，為什麼會有人畫出來
當時想的就是這麼簡單，只要有誰畫出來的故事一定是真的。
結果家人真的去找了『手工藝本』來，
只是做好之後發現也只是普通的紙模型。

所以原本相信是真的，事後發現根本沒有的事情，大家已經經歷過很多了
那同好的事情不也以此類推嗎？發現沒有，於是繼續探索『有的』那部份，
或乾脆轉移注意力到別的地方上。

這不是什麼大不了的事情。
人類的宗教圈不也互相拉攏對方宗教嗎？有改信的，
原本拿香的不拿香了，原本讀這經的，改讀那經了。

因為信仰層次，並不直接威脅到生命或最基本需求。
不像食物一樣，聽說戰亂時期，為了活下去，極善跟極惡的事情都會發生。
（老實說這個問題我自己有裏版答案不方便在這裡說，可能是真的過去幾年
『遇上什麼事情』吧）

我隱約記得牆壁上被油漆噴了白字，上面寫著　『Keep calm and eat』
但我做了個一無所有的夢，在夢境中，那行字已經變成了『Keep calm and burn them all』
我猜想最後我會照做，一無所有不見得會自我毀滅，精神力強的搞不好會想毀滅一切

----------


## 希諾道

這個問題哦，其實很多年前也有問過自己同類的問題，然後我對自己的回答是「這個真的很重要嗎？」
其實現實有多少東西我們是真正知道答案的？儘管現實有書本能讀，有科學家不停在探求。
但最終還是會不停出現一套新的定義來蓋過舊有的定義。
其實我是覺得什麼東西都好，同樣都是一樣沒太大差別，今天喜歡這一個，下一天可能會變成喜歡另一個。
可以基於你對於世界裡學習到的知識增多了，也可以是基於你內心的心態已經改變了。
像吃東西一樣，你總是很難每天都只吃同一種東西，除非你真的很專情只會吃一種。

但我覺得有一件事是可以不變的，就是你自己的忠心或是初心究竟是什麼？
喜歡那一件東西或一種生物（含幻想生物）是基於什麼的出發點？
是基於單純的喜歡？基於覺得很像現在或以前的自己？或是如翠龍說的只是"把他們當洩氣用的"？
就算形態會改變，但總會有一個大約的範圍吧？
站在我的角度來說，種族可以轉，設定可以換，但初心希望不要有大改變。
因為喜歡所以喜歡，喜歡就是喜歡。儘管該種族的外型跟能力是因為已不配合自己而變成了是一種過去式的存在。

我也有曾把龍族成為主設的過去，雖然我最後選擇的是狼族了，但喜歡就是喜歡，龍對我來說依然有著一種非一般的感覺及另一種尊重。
如果可以只是因為 現實別人說一句話 或是 於現實裡能証明是不存在 或是 什麼什麼的 而被打倒或輕易作出改變。。。
那應該就是喜歡的程度有點不足夠或是有點脆弱了？同時也像帶有一種＂很現實＂的感覺，像是基於什麼理由所以才喜歡的一樣。。。？

自己的快樂應該由自己去找，自己的生命應該由自己努力去決定與管理。
那為何自己的宗教及信念卻會受到外界的動搖呢？
突然想起以前曾對自己說了一句話：
「所有人都可以不信任奇蹟，但你自己一定不可以否定奇蹟的存在。不是因為信念能產生奇蹟，而是因為信念能改變現在從而在未來以另一種形式真真正正的成為真正的奇蹟。」
雖然對很多人來說只是白日夢，但若果過往沒有人祈望或信念著獸人的存在，沒有獸圈沒有獸產物沒有獸文化。
那麼怎會有未來（現世代）的獸裝，動物戲，等等的東西呢？
說不定未來可以有更好的生物科技，或是能套用於人體身上的獸形態機器？（當然，會否會被人類用於不好的事情，則是外話了。。。）
話說現實有很多東西都不是 由於真真正正的現實生活 而產生出來的，而是由人類的內心進行了心思及幻想及祈望而創造出來的，不是嗎？～

----------


## Ghostalker

对我来说大概没有任何影响，因为我一直就认为它不存在，而且它也根本不需要存在。它说到底只不过是一个逃避现实的遮羞布罢了，在它背后是那个需要逃避的现实。

这个戕害人们、使人们想要逃离的现实，无论如何是真实存在的。既然如此，就一定会有各种与之互动的方式，这种逃避也必然是其中之一。

同样，和这个现实不相容的无意识需求也是真实存在的，所有宗教信仰它唯一的实存性其实是在这里的。马克思虽然说宗教是人民的鸦片，但是他也说了宗教是无情世界的有情。这个在无情世界中寻求有情的需求是真实存在的，是人类本身的一种根本属性。

所有来自人的东西最后都要回到人身上，人发明了对神的崇拜，归根结底还是为了实现一种人的生活。一旦这种生活真的实现了，神也就不需要继续存在了。

当然，很讽刺的是，我在这个问题面前，是站在另一边的。因为我恰恰是在这个圈子里见识到了恩格斯所说的“如果几何公理触犯了人们的利益，那它也会被打倒的”。

我们在这里讨论一个关于真实与否的问题，然而当无意识的浪潮袭来时，根本就没有人在乎真实，他们只在乎自己的利益。这圈子里的人一样可以仅仅为了自己的蝇头小利就对身边昨天还说是同胞的人做出重创。从这个角度来说，倒是百分之百可以证明这圈子里不存在任何宗教性、超越性的东西。从来没见它显灵过，也没见过谁为了这份虔诚牺牲过自己。从头到尾看到的都是十字军东征、女巫狩猎，只有在攻击别人的时候才格外狂热罢了。

甚至于，我这样傻乎乎真相信了的，竟成为绝无仅有的少数。这么多年来，只有我去承担苦修，只有我去恪守戒律，只有我去参悟圣典。无数高楼拔地而起，全是修宫不修庙；万千信徒鱼贯而过，都是求爵不求道。

那我又怎么会承认别人的“信”呢？在我看来，他们连谈及“信”都不配。既然如此，又何来的“不信”呢？对他们，恐怕这个问题也只会表面上吵闹，内心里是根本无所谓的吧！

----------


## 峰峰

HI~老大
如果你有天发现自己与獸或獸人毫無關聯、全部都是幻想，你的信仰会如何改变？

是幻想也沒關係，因為或許有天還是能成真XD信仰甚麼的不會改變!!
喜歡幻想的生物也是種浪漫( :wuffer_laugh:

----------

